# Brakes let go after 30 min ride, 1 hour of letting it cool down works again ?!



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

title says it, was driving home from the shop to buy a few parts, got to the stop pedal to the floor, just to say i had a little braking luckly downshifting did the job( sorta rolled the stop) anyways, i got home was 2 roads up ahead, rear left wheel was smoking blue whiteish smoke, could feel the heat from 2-3 feet away of the wheel brakes don't rub and hand brake very loose so doubt thats touching either 

after i let it stand and cool down for 1 hour it was working perfectly as if nothing jsut happened , no lines are leaking the brake oil still full, want could this problem be ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That wheel may have a bad caliper. Also check the slider pins for seizing.


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

rogoman said:


> That wheel may have a bad caliper.


1 bad caliper can cause my brake pedal to touch the floor and when it cools down it starts workin again??, cause i pumped the brakes, waited 5 min tried it again still nothing 1 hour made a difference.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OK, then have you bled the system of air?


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

rogoman said:


> OK, then have you bled the system of air?



I havn't bled my brakes in well over a year now, never messed with them just normal caliper/pads inspection, this problem happened once


----------



## robert ghee (Jun 16, 2009)

chk your brake hoses!


----------

